# halloween party in arabian ranches golf club



## suzieirl (Aug 13, 2012)

hello,
has anyone been to this party at the golf club before?
is it good ?It is just the kids that dress up or do we have to too?i'm going to feel a bit stupid if i dress up with the kids and i'm the only 'witchy'adult there!!!
oh what to do??????


----------

